# Downloading classical music



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

There is a website that is simply called Bach. Look that one up and you might
find what you are looking for.
judy tooley


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm building a library using youtube. It can take some searching to find quality and full recordings but its free and you can see the musicians perform. Its also quite a big database too!!

Paste the vid link in to one of the websites below and it will save it to your hard drive. Change it to flash format and its ready to view.

You need to change the downloaded file to flash format by renaming it...

myvid.flv

Changing it to .flv changes it to a flash file then your ready to watch it through a flash player. The screen size is quite small but some allow you to go full screen without affecting pixel quality. I download videos daily in particular piano pieces that show the fingering as this is a great training aid for me. Have fun! 

Download youtube vids here:

www.downloadyoutubevideos.com
www.keepvid.com

Flash Players (.FLV)

http://www.applian.com/flvplayer/

I use this one:

http://www.wimpyplayer.com/products/wimpy_standalone_flv_player.html


----------



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

Methodistgirl said:


> There is a website that is simply called Bach. Look that one up and you might
> find what you are looking for.
> judy tooley


That sit doesn't seem to work for me, I receive this message on the main page:



> Openads has been installed, but no configuration file was found.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

www.classicalcat.com
www.mozart-archiv.de
http://cocoa.fbk.eu:8282/


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Also you could try

www.classical.com
www.classicalmusic.org
www.classicsonline.com

I am sure there are more.

Margaret


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

www.naxosmusiclibrary.com

But these places are so expensive... might as well go to a uni* for a cheap music course and get it all accessible.

http://www.ecu.edu.au/library/indoor/pls/in_dsp_res_for_sub?p_subject_code=MUS

My uni has a lot of expensive stuff that I could never afford.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I use iTunes and I've bought about 300 pieces from it. I only do that because I listen to classical on my iPod. I think its a fairly good program though. The only problems I have are some chopiness between movements of a piece or something and on my iPod it wont show the full name of the piece because its so long.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Methodistgirl said:


> There is a website that is simply called Bach. Look that one up and you might find what you are looking for. judy tooley


Hey Judy, 
Can you please give us the URL for that site? There is (wonder why) a plethora of "hits" when one googles "Bach" - 

Kh


----------



## huBelial (Apr 11, 2008)

I want a place where you download like albums instead of just single song. I want to stack my iPod up with classic music


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

huBelial said:


> I want a place where you download like albums instead of just single song. I want to stack my iPod up with classic music


If in the US (and is possessions), Rhapsody is an option. Complete albums can be downloaded for a nominal fee.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Amazon.com now has MP3 downloads, you can download albums or individual songs. You need to install the downloader from the website in order to download albums. The prices are typical, around 10 bucks an album. There is no subscription fee, it is a la carte.

Plus it uses MP3 format, which allows the songs to play on anything.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry about that. I have the website here at www.jsbach.org.
judy tooley


----------



## sirder (Dec 27, 2007)

*tareen & Eclassical Downloads*

Music from here http://www.eclassical.com/ is the least expensive I find.Have bought many of my Music from them .

Simple too ...and you may listen to the odd extract .
feel sure you'll be satisfied .........One proviso tho .it IS limited .

Best of British )))) with your choices

Derek Steele


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

You folks are light years ahead of me! I consider a windows update a successful download!
But I may try some of the links. Does anyone know if there is newer works on any of them?

EDIT, sirder that link cannot be found by my computer.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rmac58 said:


> EDIT, sirder that link cannot be found by my computer.


That's because (s)he never gave you one. Append a ".com" (without quotes, of course) to the incomplete URL provided.


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Has been corrected, thanks Krummhorn.


----------



## bexterlee (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone ever use www.theclassicalshop.net?

Just wondering if you could recommend this as I've never tried it, although it looks like there's a good selection of labels on offer. I've only used www.classicsonline.com before, which I certainly can recommend...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Real Player or Winamp for compositions that I've either ripped or downloaded. I can arrange by genre, artist or title. 

For streaming audio, I presently use Rhapsody, but find its category filing system a bit antiquated and user un-friendly. For the price they charge for annual subscription, I think they could do better. 

I have an audio editor (Wavepad) that I use for ripping and burning.


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

I usually sample through YouTube, read some reviews and then make my purchases through either Arkiv music online or Barnes and Noble bookstores. Then, I rip it to my music library with windows media player 9 on my computer.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I use iTunes because the hierarchy system makes it actually quick and easy to organise and find pices. (I put the artist as the composer). WMP is horrible for organising.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, Youtube is the perfect place to sample. There does however (just as in most online stores) seem to be an over-representation of the most recorded or prolific conductors.


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

And thus why I am getting addicted to reading the forums here and learning more about classical music and recordings.


----------



## sirder (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Rmac58......

Can't understand your inability to turn up http://www.eclassical.com/...........Maybe if you do a google seach for ECLASSICAL or write to [email protected] will doubtless help you

Hope it works out Rmac58


----------



## cathcacr (May 14, 2008)

*Napster*

For $10 a month ($15 to have the music "to go" on a portable player), you can have access to a massive classical music library, and you have the option to purchase a la carte as well. In addition to a ton of prominent recordings on DG, Decca, EMI, Sony, I believe it has all or nearly all the entire Naxos catalog on there. There is hardly any remotely prominent work in classical music that isn't available on there, usually in several to a few dozen recordings each. Napster and Rhapsody may not fill really extensive needs for listeners of other music genres (and there's still tons of music from other genres on there as well), but for the classical alone the $10-15/mo is a steal. I'm amazed more people, classical fans especially, don't use it.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I use Amazon, and haven't had trouble yet. I can also purchase physical albums that are out of print or hard to find, all on the same account without having to toss my CC# around to multiple sites. It's my niche.


----------

